# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Σκληρός Δίσκος] φορητος δισκος

## vagelis_kar

Γεια σας, μου επεσε απο τα χερια ο φορητος δισκος και οταν τον βαζω στην θυρα usb αναβει, κανει τον γνωστο θορυβο οταν γυρναει, μετα κανει ενα τακ-τακ και τερμα... μπορει να φτιαχτει καπως ή τερμα τα πολυτιμα αρχεια που εχω μεσα ???? χελπ !!

----------


## xlife

Υπάρχουν πολλές περιπτώσεις να βγουν τα αρχεία αλλα καλό είναι να μην τον χρησιμοποιείς άλλο ωστε να μη γίνει παραπάνω ζημιά και να τον πας σε κάποιον επαγγελματία

----------


## sofosal

....έχω δει  στο youtube, να τον ανοίγουν και να τον ξεμπλοκάρουν....
....δες εδώ:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m5cil6KezI

----------


## vagelis_kar

> ....έχω δει  στο youtube, να τον ανοίγουν και να τον ξεμπλοκάρουν....
> ....δες εδώ:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m5cil6KezI



για να δουμε τι θα δουμε !!!

----------

